# Moving next week!



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey All,

I am moving approx 30mins away from my current location and need to move my 25G 60cm tank. It has 2 large bags of ADA (9L x 2)? Some rocks and shit a ton of plants. Its super heavy :S

I have approx 80-100 shrimp in it -_- Here is my plan ...

1. No feeding for at least 1.5 day before move

2. Begin process as late as possible to ensure minimal exposure for shrimp

3. Siphon enough water to fill a clean container and net as many shrimp as possible. * may need 3-4 containers to prevent stress

4. Siphon remaining tank water into large 15L gallons. Leave approx 1-2" of water in tank for remaining shrimplets and RCS to survive

5. Close shut-off valves and unplug filter/heater/CO2. Water in the filter should keep bacteria alive.

6. Loadup and move. I have a wood skid that can help evenly balance the load and prevent any cracking in the glass.

7. Setup tank and carefully add the stored water.

8.* DO I NEED TO RE-ACCLIMATIZE THE SHRIMP?? BEFORE DUMPING THEM BACK IN THE TANK?*


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i would drip acclimate them again just in case. its not a lot of work to do the drip so better safe than sorry.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The bacteria in the filter will stay alive for 5 hours I've read before. 
When I moved I drained the tank to leave about two inches of water. I saved all the water I drained out. I left all the shrimp and everything else in the tank. I only disconnected the filter an moved it like that. I only had one death. It's not the recommended way to move a tank but it worked for me.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> The bacteria in the filter will stay alive for 5 hours I've read before.
> When I moved I drained the tank to leave about two inches of water. I saved all the water I drained out. I left all the shrimp and everything else in the tank. I only disconnected the filter an moved it like that. I only had one death. It's not the recommended way to move a tank but it worked for me.


Thanks Matt, when we last spoke for our pickup I thought you said afew died. I may just try your way if only 1 died


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I just moved a bunch of tanks around. One was a 12" cube with CRS. Thought I got all the babies, drained the water to 3", let it sit for about a week, then filled it with warm untreated tap water (was trying to get water in there to keep the moss alive). 2 days after that, put the light on, ended up finding 19 CRS babies in there. lol.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah... babies are sneaky. And don't have your tank filled up very high or at all when you move it. You always risk weakening the seams and your tank bursting on you at some random future date. A lot of people have no problem moving their tanks with water in it, but some people do.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

I have moved a few of my shrimp tanks a couple of years ago without noticeable casualties. What i did was fill up 2 bucket of tank water which is 5gallons each bucket and throw the rest leaving only about 1-2 inches of water for the shrimps. Make sure not to disturb the tank as much as possible when moving it. This was done in the middle of the summer so time was not on my side as it was hot outside and temp might rise quickly. When you reach your new house, quickly add the water from the bucket and top off with new water which is remineralize. I have moved 5-6 tanks like this with no problem. GL!

MP


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I move tanks around my room doing it this way too. I just pull the water from the tank into buckets, leave the shrimps in the tank with the water lowered, and disconnect the filters etc, and then lift the tank to where I want it, and put everything back.

I don't ever take the shrimps out of the tank! However on a longer move you may have to do that, then as others said re-acclimate them to the newly setup tank, just to make sure the water temp etc is the same before putting them back in. Good luck, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck with the move and new home!!! I bought a 30g tank in downtown Toronto in Jan this year and moved it all the way to Brampton. There were no shrimp in the tank, but some neons, guppies, a pleco and synodontis catfish. I drained all but about 1 1/2" water, took out all the fish except the pleco. The tank was a mess from the water/dirt/gravel sloshing around. The pleco was safe inside an urn, and all the other fish in buckets, all survived also. I had to totally drain and clean out the tank, due to the muddy mess, but I put back all the water from the pails and put in the fish and added more water the next day. They all survived and are still kicking. (swimming lol)


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

So the move itself took 13hrs to load and unpack.

Approx 35/80 shrimp where caught and removed from tank prior to move.

Water temp after move 18 degrees. Shrimp approx 8 hrs in travel

No causalities to report yet, besides 1 poor otto fish . 


Lots of molts, water is very cloudy still after 10hrs. 

I unfortunately broke my airpump and external APA Canister "pre-filter". God damn thing costed $40 at AI. Cheap chinese stuff. The valve broken when i opened it and water gushes through. ughh! 

Need to look for a 2nd cannister.....


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I lost my BKK! I have not seen it for 5 days .......  

If it died I doubt I would find the body right?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NO unfortunately when shrimps die they get eaten by the other shrimps or snails...consumed in a few hours  Sorry for your loss.

IF you have any Eros or Dance, dose your tank with some and IF its still alive it will respond to the liquid and start jumping around, at least then you will be able to see who all survived!


----------

